# Daytona Beach Shores Surf/fishing report



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Started fishing high tide going out on Sun, picked up 5 Whiting 2 Pomps one too small to keep the other Just legal, Stayed and fished until it Started blowing hard out of the North. Anyway stocked up on Sandfleas for the Freezer found the Mother load all with orange eggs. 

Maybe thats a sign Fall is on the way......

*Another note*: If ya just wana put a bend in the rod, the relief bridge @Dunlawton between the 1st and second light pole on n/w side incoming High is giving up Ladyfish and small Trout at night.


----------

